# Found out the fancy name for orange boys



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's MAR-MA-LADE!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Charming! 

I have heard "ginger" used as a descriptor, too...I like marmalade better, because it makes me think of candied peel = tabby stripes....

 Fran


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That's Percy! Orange and sweet!


----------

